# ALP national conference



## MrBurns (1 August 2009)

Can you imagine anything more boring ?

Here's the highlight - 



> Gay rights, green protests disrupt ALP conference




http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/08/01/2643124.htm

I'd almost rather read one of Rudd's essay's no hang on .......no no no .............(runs screaming down the corridor)


----------



## trainspotter (1 August 2009)

instantly when I read some of the tripe being delivered. 

Like this: _Former prime minister Bob Hawke has been honoured for his contribution to politics with lifetime membership to the Australian Labor Party._


----------



## MrBurns (1 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> instantly when I read some of the tripe being delivered.
> Like this: _Former prime minister Bob Hawke has been honored for his contribution to politics with lifetime membership to the Australian Labor Party._




Yes , like Bob Hawkes achievements his major one being turning himself into a multi millionaire on the salary of President of the ACTU and being PM

Incredible really how he personally intervened in the pilots dispute crushing them and their families while looking after his mate Sir Peter Ables, he had a big Hawkey sook when he died by the way, anyway after that miraculously he became an astute property investor, what a stroke of good luck.

Yes champion of the working man, where is he , oh in the casino in the big rollers room rubbing shoulders with Kerry Packer, yes the achievements of this great man personify what the ALP is all about.

Total bull****.


----------



## trainspotter (1 August 2009)

I especially liked the way he got rid of long suffering Hazel for that lovely bit of gear he has got now ... Blanche d'Alpuget sounds like something the cat would sick up on the carpet.


----------



## MrBurns (1 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I especially liked the way he got rid of long suffering Hazel for that lovely bit of gear he has got now ... Blanche d'Alpuget sounds like something the cat would sick up on the carpet.




What a great photo, he 's more the colour of what he really is  - a turd.

Yes got rid of his faithful wife for a younger flashier model, just like the backstabbing shallow piece of crap he is.

He also abused staff and others, I'm reliably told.

But you cant blame him, he's so smart and superior, he shouldn't have to suffer those beneath him.


----------



## queenslander55 (2 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Can you imagine anything more boring ?




no...with the possible exceptions being the comments in this thread.


----------



## MrBurns (2 August 2009)

queenslander55 said:


> no...with the possible exceptions being the comments in this thread.




Just keep haging around the letterbox good ole' Ruddy might throw you another bone so you'll keep sticking up for him.


----------



## Calliope (2 August 2009)

Hawkie (as Krudd calls him) started blubbering again at the end of his acceptance speech.


----------



## Buckeroo (2 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Can you imagine anything more boring ?
> 
> Here's the highlight -
> 
> ...




Arrgghh...I knew if I opened the link I would hate it, I tried not to, but couldn't help it! My only thought was why did a terrorist not take the opportunity.

And another thing, why does there always appear to be more gay people in the world than heterosexuals these days?

Cheers


----------



## queenslander55 (2 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Just keep haging around the letterbox good ole' Ruddy might throw you another bone so you'll keep sticking up for him.




My dear fellow fyi I favour NO side and decidely disfavour ALL sides without fear or favour.


----------



## trainspotter (2 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> Arrgghh...I knew if I opened the link I would hate it, I tried not to, but couldn't help it! My only thought was why did a terrorist not take the opportunity.
> 
> And another thing, why does there always appear to be more gay people in the world than heterosexuals these days?
> 
> Cheers




LMAO .... terrorist opportunity !! Pffffftttttt. There would not be a suicide bomber prepared to blow himslef up for this lost cause.

As long as the same sex couples attack Labor I am more than happy to support them. Go you queer good things !


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Just keep haging around the letterbox good ole' Ruddy might throw you another bone so you'll keep sticking up for him.



actually I did get this in the letterbox a couple of years ago - 
any ideas mr b?


----------



## Buckeroo (2 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> LMAO .... terrorist opportunity !! Pffffftttttt. There would not be a suicide bomber prepared to blow himslef up for this lost cause.
> 
> As long as the same sex couples attack Labor I am more than happy to support them. Go you queer good things !




I like it, similar to that saying where your enemies of your enemies become your friends?

Cheers


----------



## trainspotter (2 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> I like it, similar to that saying where your enemies of your enemies become your friends?
> 
> Cheers




Absobloodylutely. If the vegemite valley visitors and the carpet munchers wanna do their thing, let them I say. Does not affect me one iota. Apparently I am not their type. I am heterosexual. They really don't like us? Oh well.

But yes Buckeroo, I concur with your crystalline observation on this matter.


----------



## Macquack (3 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Can you imagine anything more boring ?
> 
> Here's the highlight -




Burns, had hoped to see you at the Labor Party National conference wearing your personalised T-shirt -

"*Labor as a whole are useless Bull Sh*t artists that do nothing for anybody including their delusional brain dead supporters"*

We had arranged a special greeting for you Burns. 

Ladies first, Julia Gillard was to give you her best attempt at a “Liverpool Kiss”
...followed by the elderly Gough Whitlam, 
...followed by Bob Hawke, 
...followed by Paul Keating, 
...followed by Kevin Rudd, 
...and finally if you are as big as your mouth, Peter Garrett was to deliver the knockout "billiard ball" blow while singing “I'm the Cure".

Maybe next time, Burns?


----------



## wayneL (3 August 2009)

Macquack said:


> Burns, had hoped to see you at the Labor Party National conference wearing your personalised T-shirt -
> 
> "*Labor as a whole are useless Bull Sh*t artists that do nothing for anybody including their delusional brain dead supporters"*
> 
> ...




LMAO!!!!

If it were me the Liverpool Kiss would be totally unnecessary. Just seeing all that lot in one place and I would pass out from oxygen deprivation; a result of an unremitting attack of dry-wretching. :


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2009)

Mind you, probably the same thing at the Liberal's conference.


----------



## pursuitute (4 August 2009)

Macquack said:


> ...and finally if you are as big as your mouth, Peter Garrett was to deliver the knockout "billiard ball" blow while singing “I'm the Cure".



Garrett would forget what he actually wanted to do and would hand over a grant to start that Tyre Burning business you've been thinking of kicking off instead.....


----------



## queenslander55 (4 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Mind you, probably the same thing at the Liberal's conference.




It appears that more than boring bullsh*t goes on at the Liberal's conference and indeed inside Malcolm Turnbull's office!

I can't remember another controversy like utegate affecting either side of politics that so completely throws it's leader and senior polititions into the limelight for all the wrong reasons. If what i'm reading this morning turns out to be fact, Turnbull and Abeitz are so far up to their eyeballs in deceit and foul play that I doubt they will be able to survive this week.

Sad day for our country to say the least.


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

Aaaaaaaaah QLD55 you have a "short memory" (song 3 album 10 thru 1)

Conquistador of Mexico
The Zulu and the Navaho
The Belgians in the Congo
Plantation in Virginia
The Raj in British India
The deadline in South Africa
The story of El Salvador
The silence of Hiroshima
Destruction of Cambodia
Short memory, must have a short memory
The sight of hotels by the Nile
The designated Hilton style
With running water specially bought
A smallish man Afghanistan
A watch dog in a nervous land
They're only there to lend a hand
The friendly five a dusty smile
Wake up in a sweat at dead of night
And in the tents new rifles, hey, short memory.

Do  you not remember MARK LATHAM and his colossal meltdown?


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2009)

I think Abeitz should be awarded Australian of the Year for at least trying to get rid of Labor before they completely ruin the country.

I believe the toilets at the Labor National Conference are blocked due the the extreme laxative effect of the speeches.


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2009)

Macquack said:


> Burns, had hoped to see you at the Labor Party National conference wearing your personalised T-shirt -
> 
> "*Labor as a whole are useless Bull Sh*t artists that do nothing for anybody including their delusional brain dead supporters"*




They were sold out.

Thanks for bringing the whole list of Australia's enemies past and future into one list for comment.


Julia Gillard - the definitive nobody.
Gough Whitlam - sacked
Bob Hawke - egotist and general all round prick
Paul Keating - bull**** artist and sleight of hand aficionado
Kevin Rudd - the list is growing but worst PM in Australia's history is shaping up as the most likely summing up of his incompetence and vote grabbing at the expense of the countries future style of leadership.


----------



## queenslander55 (4 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I think Abeitz should be awarded Australian of the Year for at least trying to get rid of Labor before they completely ruin the country.
> 
> I believe the toilets at the Labor National Conference are blocked due the the extreme laxative effect of the speeches.




Well if there is ever an Australian of the Year Award for bullsh*ting everyone,
then Abeitz would have to earn a share of it.



trainspotter said:


> Aaaaaaaaah QLD55 you have a "short memory" (song 3 album 10 thru 1)
> 
> Conquistador of Mexico
> The Zulu and the Navaho
> ...




Latham was merely a demonstrable F*ckwit, not to my knowledge a coniving liar.

...and what the hell has a chrome dome ditty got to do with it?


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2009)

queenslander55 said:


> Latham was merely a demonstrable F*ckwit, not to my knowledge a coniving liar.




Yes Latham defines what Labor is all about....... nothing.

another of McQuacks hero's.
He aspires to be just like him and from his posts he's almost there.


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

queenslander55 said:


> Well if there is ever an Australian of the Year Award for bullsh*ting everyone,
> then Abeitz would have to earn a share of it.
> 
> Latham was merely a demonstrable F*ckwit, not to my knowledge a coniving liar.
> ...




The lyrics are from the song "short memory", album 10 thru 1 by Midnight Oil - Peter Garrett. The reference was that YOU have a "short memory" or selective for that matter when it comes to Labors incompetence in governement. Go and read Mark Lathams book _*"A conga line of suckholes" *_and them come back and play with the big boys.


----------



## queenslander55 (4 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> The lyrics are from the song "short memory", album 10 thru 1 by Midnight Oil - Peter Garrett. The reference was that YOU have a "short memory" or selective for that matter when it comes to Labors incompetence in governement. Go and read Mark Lathams book _*"A conga line of suckholes" *_and them come back and play with the big boys.




How typical of you Spotty to use the ravings of a mad man to vindicate your position...pfffft!


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

That should be "validate" my position by the way. Yes, I am a mad man, idiot savant if you will. I have OCD with addiction thrown in. I also collect wrist watches to pass the time with.


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> That should be "validate" my position by the way. Yes, I am a mad man, idiot savant if you will. I have OCD with addiction thrown in. I also collect wrist watches to pass the time with.




I've had some experience with ocd, no me, a realative.
Wrist watches ?
I visit this site every day and subscribe the the newsletter - 
http://www.clockmaker.com.au/


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

I don't have to check the door 3 times or was my hands 8 times. I become obsessed with something, anything and I will keep on doing it until I have completely accomplished the task. Build a boat with no plans, no problem. Make your own set of floor standing speakers, right on to it. Pull a motor down and complete rebuild, been there done that.

Some beautiful watches there Mr Burns. My favourite watch is my Rado black jubile'. Got about 20 or so in my small collection.


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I don't have to check the door 3 times or was my hands 8 times. I become obsessed with something, anything and I will keep on doing it until I have completely accomplished the task. Build a boat with no plans, no problem. Make your own set of floor standing speakers, right on to it. Pull a motor down and complete rebuild, been there done that.
> 
> Some beautiful watches there Mr Burns. My favourite watch is my Rado black jubile'. Got about 20 or so in my small collection.




Subscribe to the newsletter I just got one then, a lot of specials now, he must be finding it a bit hard going.

I have a Rolex Yachtmaster I bought in Lucerne Switzerland, beautiful piece of machinery, dont wear it much though.


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

I will do that. I have a Rolex Submariner (Sydney) and an Edox Delfin (Singapore ... one of the originals 1987 I think) Every second year ALL my watches go here for servicing.

http://www.allabouttime.com.au

Luxury items like expensive watches and jewellery are on the nose right now. I should know, I have a shop full of pearl jewellery that requires a new home.


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2009)

I bought one of these from him, only $990  - I don't collect but just like nice things and occasionally I just go for it.



Glycine Incursore 3849.17S
Glycine Incursore Automatic Ref. 3849.17S. Stunning 'tobacco' brown dial. Movement caliber ETA 2824-2 automatic. High polish stainless steel case (Diameter 44mm). Satin finish. Sapphire crystal. 100m water resistant . BRAND NEW - includes full set, box and papers, as well as a spare strap and tools to interchange. RRP: $A 1,290. TWO years guarantee.


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I bought one of these from him, only $990  - I don't collect but just like nice things and occasionally I just go for it.
> 
> Glycine Incursore 3849.17S
> Glycine Incursore Automatic Ref. 3849.17S. Stunning 'tobacco' brown dial. Movement caliber ETA 2824-2 automatic. High polish stainless steel case (Diameter 44mm). Satin finish. Sapphire crystal. 100m water resistant . BRAND NEW - includes full set, box and papers, as well as a spare strap and tools to interchange. RRP: $A 1,290. TWO years guarantee.




Looks very similar to the TW Steel watch I have except it has a black band on it. Love the simple face, easy to read, great luminescence, a tad heavy but a solid watch.


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Looks very similar to the TW Steel watch I have except it has a black band on it. Love the simple face, easy to read, great luminescence, a tad heavy but a solid watch.




I think we drifted a little off topic here, but I find watches far more interesting than the ALP National Conference, in fact I saw a dog scratching fleas the other day and that also was far more interesting than the ALP National Conference.

The only thing less interesting than the ALP National Conference would be Bernie Fraser reading one of Rudds essays.

Now there's a horrible thought


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I think we drifted a little off topic here, but I find watches far more interesting than the ALP National Conference, in fact I saw a dog scratching fleas the other day and that also was far more interesting than the ALP National Conference.
> 
> The only thing less interesting than the ALP National Conference would be Bernie Fraser reading one of Rudds essays.
> 
> Now there's a horrible thought




LMFAO at the thought of Bernie Fraser announciating Kruddy747 essays. He really hangs onto them vowels doesn't he !! He reminds me of Droopy Dog. A lot of resemblence there as well.


----------



## Macquack (4 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Build a boat with *no plans*, no problem.




Yeah, nice job Trainspotter and its a catarmaran.


----------



## queenslander55 (4 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> That should be "validate" my position by the way.




No Spotster, i'm quite content with the word vindicate thanks.


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

LMFAO ... that is a beautiful boat. WHO wouldn't want to go to sea in that fine looking craft! The symmetry, the hydrodynamic shape of the hulls, the cute Bavarian rooftop look is becoming very fashionable these days. I love it Macquack. A real treasure to have in the fleet.


----------



## queenslander55 (4 August 2009)

> Few human beings are proof against the implied flattery of rapt attention.
> - Jack Woodford




I am no exception Spotty...your silence is deafening!


----------



## trainspotter (4 August 2009)

"I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception." Groucho Marx 

I have some relatives over near you QLD55. Glass house mountains. Melaney to be precise. Remind me to call them one day.


----------

